# Market for Shepherd hand planes



## Shopteacher92 (Sep 7, 2015)

So, Some shepherd infill hand planes (smoothing and shoulder) have come my way recently along with a collection of Lie-Nielsen and veritas planes. The Nielsen and veritas planes have found a happy home but I'm looking to part ways with the Shepherds to cover costs on the others.

I know they were Canadian and are now out of business and they sold somewhere around 400 built planes and 1000 kits. Also the built planes and kits were generally very well made and pricey, but outside of that, I can't find any information anywhere and I haven't been able to find any comparable sales at all.

The planes look completely unused. The blades on both still have their original machining marks ( swirl pattern from milling machine) so they are un-sharpened. The two planes I have were kits most likely based on the machining marks and the way they were put together but they are very easily finished. So that being said, what would be the best way to sell them? eBay? They are fairly rare based on the number made but I don't know if that corresponds to collector prices. Would anyone be interested in them here maybe?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

There are quite a few here that might be interested. Pics would be a big help.


----------



## Shopteacher92 (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

That shoulder plane is drool worthy.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

+1 on the shoulder plane. How much would you be wanting for that?


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Post the prices and they will come.!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I might also be interested in a shoulder plane if you have multiples, depending on price.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

temptation is everywhere! Please don't post a price on that smoother. If you do make it a very very high price!


----------



## Shopteacher92 (Sep 7, 2015)

I would be happy with really high prices but I still don't know where to start so I made up prices and put them on eBay and I'm hoping for the best. If they don't sell in a week and the prices seem dumb throw me an offer and im happy to deal on here too.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Shepherd-Tool-Company-Infill-Shoulder-Plane-/171952097907?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Shepherd-Tool-Company-Infill-Smoothing-Plane-Modern-Speirs-Plane-/171952044166?nav=SEARCH


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The smoother price is probably reasonable, but its going to be a hard sell with a starting bid at reasonable. I think the shoulder plane is way high. You're in the Norris range or even above.

Good Luck.


----------

